
What the Ray Rice Video Really Shows - acjohnson55
http://www.newyorker.com/news/amy-davidson/ray-rice-video-shows
======
acjohnson55
This isn't tech or startup related, so I understand if it gets flagged. But
it's one of the biggest stories today in the US.

I think it is an important parallel to how we delude ourselves in the tech
world about the extent of male privilege -- how, in situations of gender
conflict, we tend to assign the best possible intentions to males and the
worst to females. What would we see if cameras captured the harassment and
discrimination that occasionally lead to the high profile stories we hear
about?

~~~
ahuth
Great article, and great explanation if why you posted this. This truly points
to bigger issues in Tech, in America, and the world.

